
Ask HN: How much developers earn? - mkalygin
http://tehcookies.com/devsalaries
======
mkalygin
Hi HN!

One week ago there was a good post by @ciaoben and discussion [1]. We noticed
that there were complains about data readability. Since we love visualizations
we decided to make this data more interesting to view and get insight into.

Our work consists of two parts:

\- a form to collect data from developers living in any country in the world;

\- a visualization showing statistical summaries for countries and cities.

We would love to collect more data to make the visualization complete.

The project is open-source, so feel free to contribute [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15088840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15088840)

[2]
[https://github.com/tehcookies/devsalaries](https://github.com/tehcookies/devsalaries)

------
raybb
Maybe this should be "Show HN" post?

~~~
mkalygin
Well... I wasn't sure what is the best place for it. The original form was in
Ask HN. And this is kind of form too + visulization. Now when I try to post to
Show HN it redirects me to this post.

